# 1448 jon with 15 hp ?



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

what do you guys think? would this be an efficient rig, decent speed , run shallow? :-/


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes it will run pretty good my buddy has a 1448 with 18 hp 4 stroke and it would run pretty good and get on a plane with 4 people, the extra beam will let you plane with lower hp. I had a 1436 lowe with yam 15 two smoke and it would run 27 all day solo and 24 with 2 and 3 bearly get on plane because it was to narrow to displace the weight


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

cool man thanks for replying btw. do you have any estimation of a speed for one person?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

A 1448 with 15 hp will probably max out at about 23 to 25 mph, real world, light load. A flat bottom version will float pretty shallow.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I ran A 1448 Jon with a 25 2 stoke. Boat would float in spit and run 36 mph by myself with a battery and a couple of Flyrods. I would expect you to get into the mid twenties loaded light. Wish I still had mine!!!!!!!


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

well cool that's sounds like itll fit the bill then. ive been looking all around and cant seem to find a 1448 that has no center bench in it though. have you guys seen one without ? :-?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Cut the center bench out. May have to add additional bracing


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I ran a flat bottom 1448 Welded grizzly with a 15hp Yamaha 2 stroke for a while.  The boat was not a speed demon but would touch 25 mph with one person.  Loaded for fishing with 2 people on board it would do 22-23 mph.  A third or fourth person brought the speed down to 17-19 mph.  The grizzly I ran was a very heavy boat for a 1448. It also had a front deck that extended from the middle bench to the bow that added more weight.  I ran a Bobs manual jack plate and a standard aluminum prop.  I was very happy with the performance when fishing with one or two buddies.  It used very little fuel as well.  

I now run a 1648 riveted hull and would suggest getting the 16 if you can swing it.  It makes a big difference in my opinion.  I think it would run 20+ with a 15hp and light load.

Are you looking for a flat bottom or semi v?

If you want a flat bottom I think the only big brand 14' boat without a center seat is the Alumacraft 1442 ncs (no center seat). Otherwise youre going to have to cut the bench out yourself or get a more custom boat like an Alweld.  Prices aren't bad on the Alwelds but finding a dealer close by may be a problem. 

I think almost every 1448 semi v is available without a center seat.

My old 14'


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

4 people on a 1448, you guys are brave.


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

That grizzly is beautiful and I am totally convinced on the whole setup but should I look for a heavy welded hull or jus a super strong riveted hull like crestliner mv. 73 guage aluminum but it still only weighs 260?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Riveted boats are fine, but in general just won't last as long without leaking as welded, particularly in salt and running frequently in chop. If you plan to keep the boat for awhile or are concerned about best resale value, go welded.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Weld all the way I had a Lowe riveted Jon boat 14 ft for a while very light but it was only good for a small lake because using the boat in the icw I blew rivets out every few months and broke a few beams...not fun to deal with


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

I fish on a 1448 with a 20hp 2 stroke from the 70s. The boat is wooded out and heavy. 2 [small] guys with full gear goes 23mph. We get into places not many people would attempt in a fiberglass boat but MY GOD the hull slap when the wind blows. Oh yeah, we're welding rivets the second winter in a row.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you plan on running rough water often or would ever want to put a mud motor on it you've gotta go welded. Otherwise you cannot beat the weight of a riveted hull. That is exactly why I went with a riveted boat this time around. Lowe says my 1648 weighs 275. That 1448 Grizzly was probably close to 400. I've run mine in some snotty stuff over the last year and it is still dry as a bone. I do expect it to leak a little after a few years but I also paid way less than any welded hull out there. It's a trade off between the two and really a personal preference. Resale is another good point. Welded will probably fetch a few more bucks when(if) you go to sell but you're also spending more up front.



BTW Only had 4 on it once or twice and we weren't fishing. I never questioned our safety.


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

well cool if i wanted to go for a riveted hull how bout a 1442 it has no center seat and big front deck? or just stay with the 1448 size?


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would think the 1442 would be fine. I looked at that boat in person a while back and really liked it. If i were running a 15 it would be on my short list for sure. If you plan on putting a lot of weight in the boat, like more than a couple guys and fishing gear, the 1448 may be better because the extra surface area should reduce your draft. Then again its only 6 inches of width at the bottom so who really knows how much difference there is. Someone who has used both may chime in. Are you planning on adding things like a false floor, live well, trolling motor? Are you going to pole the boat?


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you usually fish alone or with a couple buddies? Do you have to run far from your ramp to get to your spots or are you just starting to explore locally? Are you going to hunt from the boat? Where do you plan on using it? All are factors you have to consider. It took me a while to decide exactly what I wanted but I'm extremely happy with it. It is perfect for my style of fishing.


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

well... i 9/10 am running very shallow flats but do sometimes cross through bays with preety good chop. i normally fish/hunt alone but sometimes take one buddy or girlfriend along ..i hog hunt and duck hunt thick sawgrass marsh and usually pull it up on the bank. when fishing im shallow water sight fishing for reds or fishing kings bay for snook. and i would carry one trolling motor but would pole when sight fishing. would this boat be a big difference on stability switching up from a 1436 tracker?


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the 1442 would fit in your situation. You will definitely be able to see a difference going from a 1436 to a 1442 or 1448.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

From your description of how and where you'll be using the boat, I would definitely go as wide as possible and find something welded and without a center bench. I would also look for 16' over 14', especially if you intend to to more than just solo fishing. A quality, used welded hull will be a far better buy than a new riveted boat.

Here are a few deals I found at random:

http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4238420008.html
http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4226695488.html
http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4151479800.html
http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4151479800.html

Some of these are pretty rough, but a good welded jon is amazingly versitile, and can be made to look new with a little paint and elbow grease.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Getting a 14-16' Jon boat with a 15-25hp motor is the advice I give everyone!  It will be a great boat to get you going and could last along time if you take care of it.   When you are ready to upgrade, keep your trailer, motor and all the accessories and move up to an IPB 14 or Shadowcast 16 type fiberglass hull for 2-5K.   You will always be able to sell a jon boat too.  Even if it is worn out it is still worth a few hundred dollars at a scrap yard.


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

okay sweet. . it sounds like ive picked the right hull then but today i just found a 1444 all welded only weighs 260 or so no center seat as well. i think this would be a happy medium. made by weld craft
http://www.lakepurdyfishing.com/resources/new1444ncs%20(640x480).jpg?timestamp=1359830802259
;D


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How much they getting for one of those? Let us know how it runs w that 15.


----------



## strmiskam (Oct 30, 2013)

I have found one for $1600. i'm sure it'll run good because so far ive gotten estimates at around 24 with a 400 lb hull "1448 grizzly". this boat weighs 260 so probally around 27 or so hopefully.   ;D


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good to me! Create a thread in the bragging spot when you pick up your boat and let us know how you like it.


----------

